# GM to Pioneer XM antenna adapters?



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you attempting to connect that Sirius tuner to the new headunit? As then it should simply plug in, as far as this is observed:

_The SXV200V1 SiriusXM Connect 2.0 Vehicle Tuner works with in-dash receivers that *have a "SiriusXM ready" logo.* this adapter is not compatible with receivers that have "SAT Radio Ready", "Sirius Ready DC", or "XM Ready" logos._

And simply do not worry about whatever factory thing is, which is very likely to be same type of to-headunit connector.

http://www.siriusretail.com/product/Product_Families/XM/tab_inc/pdf/SXV200V1_InstallationGuide.pdf


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I want to use the Impala's factory installed XM antenna with the Sirius-XM tuner linked above, instead of using the tuner's supplied magnetic antenna. But the tuner antenna connection is different from the car's XM antenna plug end, hence the need for an adapter.

I think I found what I need at TSS radio. One other question about this is if it will work with the newer dual function Sirius-XM tuner as opposed to the old generation pure Sirius. I have asked TSS that question.


http://www.tss-radio.com/products/gm-xm-to-sirius-dual-input-antenna-adapter


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

that adapter is likely to work for you. as of other question, you better off asking Sirius tech support. Btw, good choice of head unit. I had 4 Pioneers over the course of last 4 years and they are great. Absolutely superb to factory head unit.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have had a good many Pioneers over the years going back to the original Supertuners/cassetes. They have always worked great. Currently have a decent single DIN Pioneer head unit in my Camaro that I need to update to one that has bluetooth for hands free calling. That will be an easy job... just need to find time. I have had a JVC KW-NT1 GPS head unit in my Tacoma for the last few years that I will probably update next year with a Pioneer (or maybe a Kenwood) to get new maps (no sense updating the maps in the JVC for $150) and voice control bluetooth. The latest double DIN Pioneer head units without GPS seem to have the latest BT v3 but I don't think that has made it to their GPS units yet. I may wait for that model refresh before getting the new one for my Tacoma.


----------

